# 1974 MF 135 Deluxe power steering line routing



## Johnnymechanic (Apr 23, 2017)

Just putting together my MF135 and the power steering lines were in a box, all of them. Not sure where any of them go exactly. Have it back together but the steering now drives to the turn limit with minor input. Believe I have a line crossed at the cross over to the steering cyclnders. Searched for an exact routing diagram but it doesn't seem that exists. I have all the manuals and the parts book but neither have all the details I need. 

For info everything worked except the clutch when it was tore down. The old farmer had planned to replace the lines but passed before he could. I have the tractor back together and after a bit of priming the fuel (diesel) it fired up and purrs like a kitten. Just need to sort out the lines. Any help is appreciated. 

John


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Johnny, welcome to the forum.

I do not know of any 135's in my area to check the PS routing. If you know of one in your area, take a camera and note book with you and check it out.


----------



## Johnnymechanic (Apr 23, 2017)

HarveyW said:


> Hello Johnny, welcome to the forum.
> 
> I do not know of any 135's in my area to check the PS routing. If you know of one in your area, take a camera and note book with you and check it out.



Thanks. Been looking but haven't found any. Not the easiest routing to see since it runs under the battery.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Do you have the OEM rotary valve at the steering column with the hoses under the dash, or is it the MF power steering where there is a valve in the left side linkage with two hoses to that unit?

If it is the unit that fits on the linkage, lift both front wheels then barely crack the hydraulic lines open one at a time with the tractor running (just enough they drool a bit), and crank the steering wheel back and forth. Let all air escape, then tighten the lines. If it pulls to one side without steering wheel input, the long valve unit itself should be disassembled, cleaned, and renewed.

Reversed lines in that system will fight the steering wheel so will be east to determine.

If you have the rotary valve on the steering column, the hoses only will fit one way as they have preformed metal pipe ends. I would suspect the valve is faulty, as pulling full lock to one side is a symptom of a bad valve. When the valve is good the steering centers, or will go nowhere if the cylinder hoses are swapped - the power fights the mechanical linkage. That is also about the only reason someone would remove those hoses in the first place.

To test either system it is important both front wheels are off the ground, you are nowhere the linkage when the engine is running.


----------



## Johnnymechanic (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks RC Wells,

I have the rotary valve. As you stated, if you have the lines crossed it locks up the steering system which I assumed it would. I did find a bit of info in the illustrated parts manual for the lines from the steering cylinders but the lines from the rotary valve to the steering line T are not identified anywhere that I can find. The lines form the pump are Murphy proof(sorry Murphy). 
The manual doesn't describe a bleed procedure, or I'm not seeing it. Looks like I need to drain and refill the system anyway so bleeding it as you suggest is my next step. The fluid he was using looks like 90 weight gear oil. Hoping it hasn't caused any damage. Hopefully tonight when I get home I'll get it bled and crossing my fingers the fluid type hasn't caused more problems. 

I'll let you know how it goes. 

John


----------



## tkrlyon1 (Apr 5, 2016)

If your pump is the same as mine (refer to pict) the top most line from the pump goes to the forward most (front end of tractor) fitting on the steering box. 
Mine is the Detroit style p/s.

Hope this helps

Ted


----------



## Johnnymechanic (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks Ted

I have the same pump. Since the line ends are formed metal the are very difficult to swap (Murphy proof, sorry Murphy). The lines from the steering gear to the cords over are where the problem starts. They were removed and thrown away in favor of flex lines. No idea why other then they were probably chasing a leak. Since these lines were metal formed lines originally I'm not sure which is the pressure and which is the return. I beleive be the lower aft fitting on the steering valve is the pressure line and should connect to the upper lines on the steering cylinders. I need to change the fluid and bleed the system next and then test it. I'll send out a proper plumbing schematic when I'm done. 

Thanks
John


----------



## tkrlyon1 (Apr 5, 2016)

John,

The original metal line on my are identical to each other. I know this because without using my my head, I removed both without marking them. I took both lines to the local hydraulic shop and they cut the ends off the hoses and spliced in new flexible hydraulic hoses.
I went to install the hoses and got them connected backwards (exactly why I don't play the lottery).
When I fired up the tractor fluid started pouring out the steering column because it blew the seal in the power steering box. 
I could not tell you which is pressure and which is return, nor will I probably ever need to know as long as the correct hose goes to the proper connection on the pump as well as the gearbox. 

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## dfraz1958 (2 mo ago)

I just bought a 135 to play with through the winter. I'm wanting to flush the power steering but they say to take the low pressure line loose. If someone knows which is low pressure I sure appreciate letting me know. Info is a little hard to find. 
Thanks so much!


----------

